# Vintage Police lamps and WW2 ARP black out lamps and other lamp types



## Exide (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi im Mike and live in England, i collect anything battery related but my best loved make is Ever ready, I rebuild old lamp batterys to keep my lamps original, i only buy lamps with there batterys in situ for this purpose. I have an American make Franco pocket torch which i have working of two AAA cells, i modified a battery holder with strip terminals, i suspect this torch to be 1930s.





Above Ever Ready police lamp and ww2 black out lamp, i fitted a smaller battery to the police lamp that is identical to the original but smaller so i padded it out, this lamp now works, The WW2 one is slightly more of a challange but the cells can be found in 6v lantern batterys, one day i may give it ago in building a twin cell bettery.




This lamp is made by Hellessens an came with this huge battery, there were 12 D size cells inside four rows of three wired in series an the whole lot joined in paralel, this was one expensive battery in its day.


----------



## Exide (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ rebuilt original this came with the lamp and this battery is 60s but the lamp is 1940s.





^^^this is a one i copied from an original i got with another lamp, this battery had an open top an is 1930s as is the lamp.


----------



## Exide (Mar 26, 2011)

pocket torches that use the old No 8 size cell.


----------



## Tone90 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## TeaLover (Oct 10, 2013)

Exide said:


> Hi im Mike and live in England, i collect anything battery related but my best loved make is Ever ready, I rebuild old lamp batterys to keep my lamps original, i only buy lamps with there batterys in situ for this purpose. I have an American make Franco pocket torch which i have working of two AAA cells, i modified a battery holder with strip terminals, i suspect this torch to be 1930s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello, I was wondering if it would be possible to buy any of these lamps that you have restored? It is for my school as we have an underground bomb shelter and we would like to open it to the public, with old artifacts in there.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Oct 11, 2013)

TeaLover said:


> Hello, I was wondering if it would be possible to buy any of these lamps that you have restored? It is for my school as we have an underground bomb shelter and we would like to open it to the public, with old artifacts in there.



You could always try your luck on E-Bay. There are usually old lights available....
http://www.ebay.com/sch/Flashlights-/13863/i.html


----------



## HBVNielsen (Mar 17, 2015)

Dear Mike,

Thank you for your post. I work as the photo editor on a series of history books about WWII published in Europe. We would like to use one of the lamps in a chapter, and would like to ask for your permission. Can you please send me an email at hbv (at) historiebladet.dk, and I will send you a more detailed email about our request?

Thank you very much in advance,
J. Nielsen, Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## Cheefie (Jun 1, 2015)

TeaLover said:


> Hello, I was wondering if it would be possible to buy any of these lamps that you have restored? It is for my school as we have an underground bomb shelter and we would like to open it to the public, with old artifacts in there.



Hi, I have a WWII Lamp A.R.P with hood. M.O.H order number S1/52/B1. It is boxed and in immaculate condition appearing to be unused. I'm open to reasonable offers and will gladly post pics should anyone be interested? Cheers


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome: 
That goes to the both of you! 

Neat thread. I like the old vintage lamps. :thumbsup:


----------



## magellan (Jul 26, 2015)

Just discovered this old thread. Yes, very cool.


----------



## ppirate (Jul 27, 2015)

That is a good looking collection


----------

